
Dubset makes Sony the first major label legalized for remixing - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/22/dubset-makes-sony-the-first-major-label-legalized-for-remixing
======
al2o3cr
Better title: "Dubset advances the major labels' goal of utterly obliterating
the concept of transformative fair use"

Next we need "Wordset", a service that allows authors to monetize any time
people use three words together that have previously appeared in a published
work. Not even satire - see "Bridgeport Music, Inc. et. al. vs. Dimension
Films et. al.".

